# Another Passion



## berserker (Mar 19, 2007)

Just wanted to show and share another one of my passions that i have with you.I am getting so excited cause it is right around the corner.I do atleast 15 to 20 demolition derbys a year.Here is one car that i was setting up and the car after.I ended up taking a second and a third with that car.So share some other passions that you all have out there.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice man   my passion  Mix Martial Arts for 12 years now , and street racing


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 20, 2007)

Right on. Well this is a good place for all of us to share some other "passions"!! Thanks berserker71 for the inspiration. Nice start to a bew demo car!! post some before and after's if you can. that would be cool!! Well I have two favorite passions. One is gold mining. I dredge alot in the summer. Mostly placer mine recreationaly. The other is my girlfriend, soon to be fiance. She's a dominatrix. It's out there, but hey...what the hell....lol I should post pix.....


----------



## pussum (Mar 20, 2007)

I sold my other passion to start this one. I pawned off my fender american standard jazz bass delux, amp, speaker, case, everything.  Man I miss it, but already I have invested a lot more time during the day to this than I did my guitar so I guess its ok.




			
				northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> Right on. Well this is a good place for all of us to share some other "passions"!! Thanks berserker71 for the inspiration. Nice start to a bew demo car!! post some before and after's if you can. that would be cool!! Well I have two favorite passions. One is gold mining. I dredge alot in the summer. Mostly placer mine recreationaly. The other is my girlfriend, soon to be fiance. She's a dominatrix. It's out there, but hey...what the hell....lol I should post pix.....



UHHHH Shoot yeah!. .. . . I mean...if you want to, yeah its cool man we don't mind. ......


----------



## g-13 (Mar 20, 2007)

my other passion is building custom bikes i own a shop


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to show and share another one of my passions that i have with you.I am getting so excited cause it is right around the corner.I do atleast 15 to 20 demolition derbys a year.Here is one car that i was setting up and the car after.I ended up taking a second and a third with that car.So share some other passions that you all have out there.


*Hey berserker71 how about this year you race a Marijuana Passion 4:20 car?  *


----------



## the_riz (Mar 20, 2007)

wow you all have some pretty cool passions...  I dont think i can say too much about myself, but its nice to hear about other peoples


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 20, 2007)

*


			
				the_riz said:
			
		


			wow you all have some pretty cool passions... I dont think i can say too much about myself, but its nice to hear about other peoples
		
Click to expand...

* 
Come on now Riz. We all have something cool my friend. You know, I think this website is a "passion" in and within its self. I anticipate coming home and checking it for new posts..

*"UHHHH Shoot yeah!. .. . . I mean...if you want to, yeah its cool man we don't mind. ......" PUSSUM*

She doesnt mind. We will see if the thread lives on long enought to get her, my camera and my plants all in one place while the lights are on...I do believe that the rules are clear, no porn!! So it'll need to be clean shots. Besides, she's the dominant one and decides when and where....thats the sport of it. I am 100% submissive. You know every hotrod site and gearhead site has a "post a pic of your girl" section! Marpassion should have a "pg13/r rated" section with a disclaimer attached!! I would gladly kick it off and moniter it. If it getys out of hand, shut it down. Any feedback??

Lets keep posting some hobbies...


----------



## the_riz (Mar 20, 2007)

ok here is a small passion of mine... art
{Edit} Picture Removed
I dont do much art but when i do i like to pour a few days into it lol


----------



## berserker (Mar 20, 2007)

*



			Hey berserker71 how about this year you race a Marijuana Passion 4:20 car? 

Click to expand...

I'll tell you what i got another station wagon that i will be starting on when it starts to get a little warmer out and I WILL build a car for Mar Pas 4:20 and will post a bunch of pics of before and the after.Hey TBG could you send that car some of your famous green mojo.Thanks!!!!*


----------



## Brouli (Mar 20, 2007)

Riz what you talk about man you got cool passion , i got really short temper and almost no patience you got those skills , congrats on that bro


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> *I'll tell you what i got another station wagon that i will be starting on when it starts to get a little warmer out and I WILL build a car for Mar Pas 4:20 and will post a bunch of pics of before and the after.Hey TBG could you send that car some of your famous green mojo.Thanks!!!!*


*GREEN MOJO coming your way. This is weed mojo but what the hell let's give it a shot.  *


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 21, 2007)

ROFL @ NLS.haha.I love cars and drag racing (but legal drag racing)


----------



## the_riz (Mar 21, 2007)

cheers brouli, im a perfectionist though im never happy with anything i finish


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey riz! were ya happy with that bowl you finished lastnite man?....lol Your an artist at bowl cashing!!!! Do you use poser 6 to do the art?


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 21, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> ROFL @ NLS.haha.I love cars and drag racing (but legal drag racing)


 
LOL...we did a local drag race here but one of em' broke a fake nail....


----------



## the_riz (Mar 21, 2007)

lol nice bowl NLS, nocked me out good and proper!

Nah i did it all in Paint Shop Pro 5, all hand drawn my friend! (with the mouse and using the line tool mainly)


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 21, 2007)

Another passion......well mine would have to be cultures and people.  I have lived in several places in the US (Boulder, Milwaukee, Chicago) as well as in Holland for one year....then Madrid for a year and a half and now i´m in Barcelona.  I love learning languages, different ways of life, thinking, communicating, etc.  I guess i´m a bit of an explorer....and have a passion for life!!!


----------



## Brouli (Mar 21, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> cheers brouli, im a perfectionist though im never happy with anything i finish





remember one thing thats how all the best ones went thru they life and after death , just one word    WOW


----------



## berserker (Mar 21, 2007)

Like i said before i will build a car for mar pas. but can you guys out there give me some ideas on how you think this car should look like.Thanks TBG for sending that green mojo over this way,i'll spread that all over the car!!!!


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 21, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> Like i said before i will build a car for mar pas. but can you guys out there give me some ideas on how you think this car should look like.Thanks TBG for sending that green mojo over this way,i'll spread that all over the car!!!!


 
DUDE, you could be on to something!! If you dont think it will bring heat on you than start a forum for the car and do a journal on the car, add poles and opinions. And put it in a race.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 22, 2007)

welll lets see...

I'm rebuilding 64 deluxe split window vw bus. (getting painted now)

I like to fly my plane

and growing weed now!


oh....almost forgot......listen to coast to coast am to fall asleep everynight..so i guess that means i like it!


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey man, good to see old vehicles getting a chance to do some decent destruction!   I must say I have a passion for it, i've done it twice in my life.  Good times.  In the future I will do more derby's.   Good people great times!  Good luck man!  

Hmmm, do I smell an MJPassion Derby coming up?   Or is that just my skunk plant...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> Like i said before i will build a car for mar pas. but can you guys out there give me some ideas on how you think this car should look like.Thanks TBG for sending that green mojo over this way,i'll spread that all over the car!!!!


*I say you paint that sucker up with MJ strains. Put a big 4:20 on the car along with the MP logo and then paint as many strains on the car as possible.  *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 22, 2007)

*I have several hobbies I tend to bounce around from year to year.  

 ..During this time of the year I like to roll up a 'hawg leg' and hit the water. *
*NINE POUND HYBRID-STRIPED BASS*


----------



## berserker (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice bass Turkeyneck.Just the other day i ran across your wife and she is brining the toothpaste...:rofl:


----------



## the_riz (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice Catch turkyneck lol


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 22, 2007)

ahahaa You dont need teeth to burn herbs or eat fish fillets.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 22, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> Nice Catch turkyneck lol



THE FISH OR THE WIFE?


----------



## theyorker (Mar 22, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> Nice bass Turkeyneck.Just the other day i ran across your wife and she is brining the toothpaste...:rofl:


 
Holy crap...I just pissed myself from laughing so hard!  Awesome fish you got there Turkey.  Did you catch that in Okeechobee?


----------



## the_riz (Mar 23, 2007)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> THE FISH OR THE WIFE?



lol....the fish...haha :rofl:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 23, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> Holy crap...I just pissed myself from laughing so hard! Awesome fish you got there Turkey. Did you catch that in Okeechobee?



Thanks for the laughs ya'll. OKEE-WHO???


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 23, 2007)

i used to fish for perch and the likes with my dad when i was a kid... happy times


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't really have any passions right now.  I guess just raising my kids to be good, kind, responsible individuals.  

But things I love are camping and fishing.  I always outfish my hubby and he hates it, cuz I have to get him to take them off and bait my hook....haha.  I also like sleeping.  That and playing on the internet are my 2 favorite pastimes at the moment.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 23, 2007)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Thanks for the laughs ya'll. OKEE-WHO???


 
There is a lake in the middle of the southern half of Florida that has lots of large bass in it and it is named after some Indian dude.  For some reason I thought you were in Florida by that lake.  I must have been thinking of someone else.


----------



## marcnh (Mar 23, 2007)

I built a canoe out of 4 16ftx8inx1in boards.  took me about 3 months, 6 hours a day. should of been faster, but its my first one.


----------



## the_riz (Mar 23, 2007)

holy crap marcnh.. nice


----------



## marcnh (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Riz.  The funny thing is that this canoe is waaaaayy too narrow. I didn't know this canoe is built for speed!  I constantly feel like I'm going to tip over, lol.  O-well, it was fun making it.  I'm very stoned.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 23, 2007)

hhhuuummm my passions are drag racing, street racing, boating, jet skis, etc i would put a pic of my 68 mustang, and my 42 foot siverington up but i am kinda parinod what if someone sees the pic and knows who i am??? so im not going to put it up lnow how many 68 mustangs their are out their with 32 inch micky tompsons and a 17 grand custom paint job and with a small block that can jump the back tires off the ground not many!!


----------



## Bubby (Mar 24, 2007)

No pictures, but you'll describe all the details that make it recognizable?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2007)

*Hey marnch if you don't live in a pot friendly country you might wanna delete that pic of yourself.  *


----------



## berserker (Mar 24, 2007)

man we all have some different but really cool passions._I am looking forward to reading more passions out there._


----------



## berserker (Mar 25, 2007)

Love your idea TBG i think i will do a car up like that and post a bunch of pics and i will do this i will record it and put it on youtube and i'll put a link on here so you all can see it.


----------



## mactight (Mar 26, 2007)

Man i'd love to see that,one of us out there representing OUR passion,make sure you put up a link for that youtube,I'd like to see that for sure.Can i give you an idea on your car?Forsure have the #420 ,paint it green and put plants (ladies) all over your car,maybe at different stages..lol:aok: Either way good luck to you!!!!:aok:


----------



## berserker (Mar 27, 2007)

Well i will do a car for mar pas but i also got to be safe about it and not put me out there TOO much.But like i said i will keep all of you posted on how this is going.And any other ideas i'd love to hear.


----------



## the_riz (Mar 27, 2007)

*Hey man that sounds pretty good, keep us posted    *


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 27, 2007)

Fishing is my other passion! The walleye are starting to run now was just out last weekend and got 2 milkers and 2 eaters! Great times schmokin n fishn   later, 55


----------



## berserker (Mar 28, 2007)

I cant wait for the wallies to start to run over here But i am killing the pan fish like crazy alot crappies,just out my porch 25 feet away.:yay: You'll have to take some pic's and post them if you get yourself any big hoggs.Good luck on your fishing!!!


----------

